# The famous Texas Hash Plant



## Aggie007 (Sep 27, 2017)

Had this particular strain for almost 20 years. Cloning off a clone over and over again. This strain only gets better with time. The deep rich long lasting taste is my favorite. This is not sensi seed HP. 

View attachment IMG_0526.jpg


View attachment IMG_0525.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 27, 2017)

You sure have some beautiful plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2017)

Well, isn't she huuuuuge and beautiful? I gotta say i am a bit jealous. You do a fabulous job. I got some prerolls of hash plant and I really like her. She should be famous.


----------



## Aggie007 (Oct 23, 2017)

Day before harvest 

View attachment IMG_0414.jpg


View attachment IMG_0415.jpg


View attachment IMG_0418.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh man, good luck with harvesting that huge girl... mojo dude.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice buds:aok::bong:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## chrismitchell31 (Apr 21, 2018)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Beautiful!





Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerplanter (May 25, 2018)

I think i can smell that from here...


----------



## Icecalibur (May 25, 2018)

Wow what a sight !..absolutely beautiful, thanks for sharing her here with us


----------



## Spepin64 (May 27, 2018)

Aggie007 said:


> Had this particular strain for almost 20 years. Cloning off a clone over and over again. This strain only gets better with time. The deep rich long lasting taste is my favorite. This is not sensi seed HP.
> 
> View attachment 245967
> 
> ...


Awesome plant! What area of the country do you have the weather to grow something that big. I'm in Massachusetts and I can only dream of growing that big. Also being a new grower I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------

